# Would you like to be a Discover Ireland Explorer?



## barryqwalsh (Aug 7, 2015)

As part of the Discover Ireland Explorer competition in association with Independent.ie, we want you to share with us your best, happiest, craziest or funniest memory about a holiday you’ve had in Ireland for the chance to create lifelong memories with an incredible adventure. - See more at: Win an Unforgettable Adventure Break for Two with DiscoverIreland.ie - Travel News and Tips - Holiday Trip and Tour advice - Independent.ie


----------

